# Foote/Spicer- Which is which?



## cubcadet (May 28, 2012)

Hi, got a question. My Craftsman LT 10-36 lawn tractor quit years ago. I sold off alot of parts, gave away a few and am left with little else worth much except the transaxle, which is stamped, "Foote". Is that the same as the Dana/ Spicer trans found on John Deere tractors, for example? Can anyone tell me what it is worth? The tractor shifted well when it ran. I`ll try to upload the pics I took-


----------

